# Pleco Shark?



## smartt-fishy-2007 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey,could anyone show me a pic of a Pleco Shark? Because I have a new fish and im not sure if it's a Pleco Shark because im not sure of what they look like...

Thanks!


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

I have never heard of a pleco shark, and after a google search, all be it a very quick search, I can't find anything called a pleco shark. I'd hazzard a guess that you don't have a pleco shark but instead either a pleco, or a shark. Have you a photo and maybe we could try and identify it for you?


----------



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

maybe he has some sort of algae eater and is mistakingly calling it a pleco shark. pictures would definatly help


----------



## bf2king (Aug 3, 2007)

Maybe a sailfin?


----------



## jones57742 (Oct 31, 2006)

BF:

This is closest that I can come to plecos which are publically available and which have been termed "Pleco Shark" are.

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/image.php?image_id=5752

TR


----------



## bf2king (Aug 3, 2007)

a gold nugget pleco


----------



## jones57742 (Oct 31, 2006)

bf2king said:


> a gold nugget pleco


Ron's got two of those and they cannot be styled as a "shark pleco".

TR


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

Sounds like somebody is trading on one of the cyprinid algae eaters, like Chinese Algae Eater or Logsucker or somesuch. I mean, SAEs are in a similar group as Roseline and Rainbow Sharks, and if people will call a hilltream loach a hong kong pleco, well, they really can't be trusted to get anything but the marketing right.


----------

